# 01610 vs 01630



## michilledelgado@gmail.com (Apr 21, 2014)

For CPT codes 29827 & 29828, the coders have used 01630 as the anesthesia code to correspond but I wonder if they should be using 01610 because that is for all shoulder procedures on the muscle, fascia, tendons, etc.  I would like some verification if we are using the correct anesthesia codes for the rotator cuff repair (arthroscopic) and biceps tenodesis.  I read 01630 as pertaining to humeral head & neck and shoulder joints, not tendons.

Thank you,
Michille


----------



## hgolfos (Apr 21, 2014)

Per the ASA 2014 Crosswalk, 29827 and 29828 both cross to 01630.  This is the official guidance for crossovers from the ASA.


----------

